# Neste Oy



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

..now I'm just thinking out loud (but already I imagine Ruud delving into his picture database!!). This Finnish tanker co. had in the early 70s some really drop-dead gorgeous (one could almost add 'blonde' cos they were all a delicate off-white/buff) vessels. The one I'm thinking of (name eludes me) had a midship accommodation that could have been Porsche designed, in fact the whole ship was what I always imagined a tanker of that era should look like. In BP we had but one that had a 'designer-look' to it, being the French-built 'British Diplomat' although thinking about it, the 'Light Class' also had a rakish appeal. So, any offers? The name of this vessel has been causing me some serious headaches over the years. RUUD, HELP!!!! (...at least, I think it was Neste)

Paul


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Paul,

Well there was a Finnish company, NESTE O/Y Naartali/Nadental that owned the NESTEFOX and LUNNI and the first one was a liquefied gas tanker, the other one an icebreaking tanker.But I'm sure they will have had others.

Here the LUNNI:
http://www.seefunknetz.de/oihm.htm
Note:
Will have a look for the other one.


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

Two with midships I remember was Purha and Vinha,there was another but her name eludes me at the moment,Purha was built 1968 La Seyne and the Vinha in the same place 1969


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Also the Tervi, see my photo at: http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=70662

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

*Uikku*

The Uikku on trials Rendsburg, Kiel Canal 1977. 11,290gt sold russia 2003 renamed Varzuga imo 7500401


----------



## Iceberg (Oct 22, 2005)

Some Neste tanker names from 70's: Enskeri, Tiiskeri, Nunnalahti and Palva.

Their website is (with nonexistent info about old tankers)

http://www.nesteoil.com/


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Iceberg,

I think you are right on the mark with TIISKERI, if you only had a pic or tell me where to find one, I'd be very grateful!


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

These were built in the '70's:

Tervi & Palva, Purha & Vinha, Tiiskeri & Enskeri.

I thought the Tervi was the first of this serie to be built in Finland in 1962;

For the moment Paul, couldn't find a photo, but will continue searching for one of these, but still hard to find.
There is a "Finnish Martime Index" book, maybe they can help out.

http://www.marconwest.fi/maritime/index.php


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

When I saw the Tiiskeri trading she had a chopper deck on the poop 1980/81


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

Tiskeri and Einskeri were much bigger than the other ships. They were over
100,000 dw tons. Probably amongst the last large tankers to be built with Bridge amidships and amongst the first ships of that size to be fitted with bow thrusts. I seem to remember that they had an unusually large permanent ballast capacity for crude oil tankers.

Nestegas and Nestefox were unusual in that they were fitted with stern and not bow thrusts.

I piloted them all regularly into and out of the Tees in the 1980's
---------------------
Tony C


----------



## Iceberg (Oct 22, 2005)

Finally found a photo of the Tiiskeri

http://personal.inet.fi/koti/jaakko.vahala/12-tiiskeri.htm


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

were they not registered in Nacar or something like that


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy gdynia,

Naantali/Nadendal


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Cheers Ruud we used to call it the Finnish Congo when we traded up there


----------

